

HTTP Status Code Cocktails - Pull Requests Accepted - njyx
https://github.com/3scale/httpstatus_cocktails/blob/master/readme.md

======
mixmastamyk

        505 Internal Server Error
    

should be:

    
    
        500 Internal Server Error

~~~
fish2000
Whichever it is, the drink named for this error sounds absolutely disgusting.

------
terpin
Also see the programers cocktail guide - [https://github.com/the-
teacher/cocktails_for_programmers/blo...](https://github.com/the-
teacher/cocktails_for_programmers/blob/master/cocktails_for_programers.md).

------
michaelmior
Looking forward to cocktail 418 :)

------
cooltrance
Looking forward to 502

